# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Great ebay auction for TN area



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I found this auction today while looking at uv sterilizers http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4349490467&fromMakeTrack=true Looks like it could be a great bargin.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

dang...wish i lived in TN.


----------

